# Neuer Json aus teilen eines vorhandenen Json



## Fohnbit (3. Feb 2016)

Hallo!

Wie könnte ich aus diesem Json:

```
{
      "id": "97A3C7FAAEE84D3D848B015C65C2869F.1",
      "time": "2016-02-02T21:49:40.542+01:00",
      "type": "CHANGED",
      "props": [
        "bypassed"
      ],
      "evt": {
        "@type": [
          "IN.dsbl.1",
          "IN.byp.1",
          "IN.walkT.1",
          "IN.dev.1",
          "IN.point.1"
        ],
        "@self": "/1.1.Point.1004.6",
        "opState": "OK",
        "enabled": true,
        "bypassed": true,
        "walktest": "NONE",
        "incs": [
         
        ],
        "active": true
      }
    }
```

diesen generieren:

```
{
        "@self": "/1.1.Point.1004.6",
        "bypassed": true
      }
    }
```

Das Array "props" enthält alle Felder, die das neue Json enthalten soll. @self muss immer am Anfang stehen.

Genutzt wird Google Gson.

Danke!


----------

